# Stock clearance!



## SlinX (26/6/15)

Hey everyone! 

Okay so we have a few things to basically give away! 

Bombies E-liquid : R100.00 (both 30ml and 18ml bottles - Only have stock of 12mg - Usual price R270/R150)
- Seven Seas 
- A Real Nightmare 
- White Gummi B 
- Black Out City 
- Bacco B 

Hurricane Vapes : R100.00 (15ml bottles - Only have stock of 12mg - Usual price R145.00)
- Berry Jello shots 
- Fog Milk Banana 
- Pineapple Cheesecake

Devices: 
- Smok BEC Pro 50w: R450.00 (1 left - Usual price R900+)
- Smoktech Magneto V2 Telescopic Mechanical Mod: R399.00 (1 left - Usual price R599.00)

While stocks last! 

Stay cloudy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/6/15)

Northcliff Vape King said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Okay so we have a few things to basically give away!
> 
> ...


Dibs on the BEC Pro please


----------

